# What to wear under jacket for hunting??



## Twizzel (31 August 2009)

I am hunting this season for the first time :grin: Cue very excited Twizzel!! 

I've got a wool hunt coat which should help to keep me toasty warm but am not sure what to wear under it? Obviously need to be able to wear stock with it...

Also what colour stock should be worn with a black jacket? I think it's white, is that right?

Cheers


----------



## shyloh (31 August 2009)

Hiya - good luck for the season, sure you'll have lots of fun!

What you wear underneath really depends on the weather and how much you do or don't feel the cold.

You're right that you should wear white stock with black coat.  You ought to wear a waistcoat under it, tattersall or yellow is most usually correct.  And if it's really chilly some thermal underwear probably won't go amiss!

You don't mention who you're going out with, but most hunts will be pretty tolerant about dress code if you're a newbie as long as you're clean and smart.  

Sounds like you're going to be having loads of fun anyway, perhaps you can post some pics


----------



## spacefaer (31 August 2009)

I have a thermal stock shirt, white stock, navy hat, navy jacket and long black leather boots. also warm dark coloured gloves (essential or my fingers seize up!)


----------



## Twizzel (31 August 2009)

Thankyou, I feel the cold a lot (I'm always cold even in summer). Where would I get a waistcoat from and how much are they normally? I have a very limited budget!

Thermals sound good, may have to get myself some! 

The photographer I work for has said he may come along to a few meets and take some photos, so there may well be some to post on here.


----------



## camilla4 (31 August 2009)

If you get that cold then definitely thermals! They are not bulky so can still get extra layers on top if you need them.  Most good riding/hunting outfitters will have waistcoats - or you could look for 2nd hand?

So long as what everyone can see is the stock and coat, you can pretty much wear whatever works for you.  I used to wear a close fitting v-neck sweater under my waistcoat!


----------



## CrazyMare (31 August 2009)

I feel the cold dreadfully until I get going so thermals are essential as they wick sweat away - the worst thing if you are a cold soul is to be standing aroud in a damp shirt.

I usually layer thermals, stock shirt, HW wool jacket - eyeing up a waistcoat though for hunting, and a shirt &amp; tweed for cubbing.


----------



## camilla4 (31 August 2009)

Sounds perfect!  Poor you feeling the cold - I'm the opposite so am fine hunting but have a terrible time in summer show rings!


----------



## camilla4 (31 August 2009)

Forgot to add, Crazymare that is your hands get cold, and I guess they do, have you tried using silk lining gloves under your regular gloves?  You used to be able to get them for skiing - they may have more advanced materials these days but that extra layer can make a huge difference.

Also, if you don't have thermal wear for bottom half, woolly tights under breeches are pretty good!


----------



## CrazyMare (31 August 2009)

My family say its warm today but my hands are cold....

A slug of port helps add to the bodys central heating though! 

Never thought of silk glove liners - I do wear ski socks inside my boots - my calves are skinnier since I bought them so they fit easily inside. I also bought a pair of those shower proof breeches that Splash Clothing made when they did cream ones. They are fab, helps keep you dry therefore warm.


----------



## camilla4 (31 August 2009)

Hey Crazymare - port feels great I know, but alcohol actually caused heat loss!!!   Go easy on it if it's a cold day (hard, I know!!)


----------



## k9h (31 August 2009)

Basically wear what every you need underneath your coat. It won't be seen whilst mounted so!...

Waistcoats are not compusalry, they are intended for cutaway jackets though. Thoughthey are good for body warmth &amp; not bulking up you sleeves.
I am lucky in that I don't feel the cold &amp; only ever wear my hunt shirt under my jacket all season long &amp; fingerless gloves.


----------



## JenHunt (31 August 2009)

I wear (on really cold days, as I'm a naturally warm person) a thermal shirt, with a thick cotton stock shirt and as I don't have a waistcoat I wear a thin woolly V-Neck jumper under my jacket.

Otherwise i skip the thermals and wear a thinner stock shirt! 

Always a white stock with a black jacket.

If your hands get cold try to find SSG silk lined gloves - they're not bulky at all, and are leather outer and the silk lining will keep your hand beautifully warm.

also, rather than spend money on thermal legins just get a thick pair of tights


----------



## Irishcobs (31 August 2009)

On the coldest day in Jan/Feb I have been known to wear: 
Vest top, thermal top, thermal stock shirt, V neck jumper and a thick wool hunting jacket. 
Thermal leggings, jods, 2 pairs of socks (one short, one long, both thermal).
And no I couldn't move very well but I was warm.


----------



## Twizzel (31 August 2009)

What brands make thermal stock shirts?? They sound like a good idea so may look for one, who makes/stocks them though?


----------



## star (31 August 2009)

my thermal shirt is EZE i think - they're made for motorcyclists.


----------



## CrazyMare (31 August 2009)

Hey Crazymare - port feels great I know, but alcohol actually caused heat loss!!!   Go easy on it if it's a cold day (hard, I know!!)  

Click to expand...

Oh I know  TBH I only have what is offered at the meet - gets me over the first fence!!!

Can't wait to get out now!! Hopefully the fat fetlock will be better by the end of the week


----------



## Irishcobs (31 August 2009)

Mine is an Equitech one.
http://www.rideaway.co.uk/index2.ph...p;uact=shop&amp;catcode1=RWSH&amp;catcode2=3M


----------



## cmarychapman (2 September 2009)

My Kiwi OH introduced me to icebreakers, they are Merino wool, so they let you breathe and are very warm. They are sold as skiwear but I put my lightweight baselayer one under my stock shirt and stayed pretty toasty.
You can get them in the UK from Snow and Rock.
http://www.snowandrock.com/icebreaker_touchlab.htm?gclid=CPCDteeh05wCFWIB4wodF1HbLA


----------



## JenHunt (2 September 2009)

my OH uses icebreaker tops under his hunt shirt on cold days too. most decent outdoors places sell them now.


----------



## carmenlucy123 (5 September 2009)

Caldene do a fleece hunt shirt with a collar to attch your stock-very handy


----------

